# Euer Größter Erfolg in WoW



## gyspoxxx (6. Dezember 2007)

Mich würde mal interessieren was bissher euer Grösster erfolg in WoW war!

Also mein grösster erfolg is ^^ tjo das lv 54 lol ^^ ich denke ihr habt da mehr zu bieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orker (6. Dezember 2007)

Ganzer Server hat mich auf Ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (6. Dezember 2007)

also auf was denn bezogen? 
meine waren gruul down, kara clear ... sind halt nicht so die hardcore raider.


----------



## Butchero (6. Dezember 2007)

Mein Eisenschattenset xD


----------



## gyspoxxx (6. Dezember 2007)

Orker schrieb:


> Ganzer Server hat mich auf Ignore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





wie hast du das denn geschafft?^^


----------



## K43N (6. Dezember 2007)

hogger im third try 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (6. Dezember 2007)

mein allererstes episches ausrüstungsteil (die armschienen aus der warsongschlucht für lvl 40)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hach, hab ich mich über die gefreut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (6. Dezember 2007)

haha ROFL Hogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hogger hat ja mal übelst style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine größten erfolge waren bisher Schattenlaby durchgezockt und vorallem Stufe 70 erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, und meine epische (für Ehre gekaufte) Gladi Robe ^^ 
Halt mein erstes episches teil^^

MfG Cry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2007)

Größter Erfolg? 3 Überschläge beim feindlichen Gnom Hexenmeister als er starb.


----------



## Yalis (6. Dezember 2007)

Meiner damals relativ toten Gilde (5 aktive Member) treu geblieben und beim "Wiederaufbau" mitgeholfen, diesen Sonntag gehen wir größtenteils gildenintern (2 Geborgte sind dabei) nach Kara.


----------



## Archonlord (6. Dezember 2007)

3x ne halbe stunde fürs glühwürmchen gefarmt - mann hab ich mir nen ast gefreut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwax (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab auch schon ein paar Erfolge feiern können für mein bescheidenes Level 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mantel von Doan
Weisssträhnes Kappe
Illusionäre Rute

Alles nach zig Versuchen endlich zusammen gehabt aus dem Kloster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gestern endlich nach Abschluss einer Magierquest einen neuen Frostzauberstab erhalten.

Und dann solang auf Level 40 und mein Mount hingearbeitet und als ich endlich 40 war, bin ich nicht sofort ins Holzfällerlager sondern hab erst 2 Quests beendet und dann mit 40 einhalb zum Reitlehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür war die Freude umso größer. Ausserdem freue ich mich immer, wenn ich zum ersten mal eine Instanz neu betrete und wir diese komplett leeren.

Allgemein bin ich recht zufrieden was ich bisher erreicht hab. Habe schon von vielen höheren Spielern gehört, das mein Magier sich in Sachen Equip, Skillung und Spielweise sehen lassen kann.


----------



## Pumá for President (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg war damals als ich mein erstes T2 Teil bekam man war ich Happy darüber ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ginbo (7. Dezember 2007)

hmmm das erste mal hdz1 und hdz2 hintereinander ohne wipe durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im ersten run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Untotulus (7. Dezember 2007)

Orker schrieb:


> Ganzer Server hat mich auf Ignore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LoL Wie kriegt man denn das hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Respect


----------



## Supagodzilla (7. Dezember 2007)

Hm, mein fast Full Epic... aber eigentlich meinen Ruf bei den Allys... und das als Hordler

Hätte ich ma net so oft das gute WK verteidigt...

Lordaeron FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))

Euer Supa


----------



## Begon (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein Wintersäblermount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderwolf (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein Größter erfolg war natürlich 2 Chars auf 70 zu bringen aber wenn ich an Bossfights denke war es bis jezt wie wir in der Gilde Kara gecleart haben


----------



## Gias (7. Dezember 2007)

Gab ne menge cooler Sachen aber highlight:
Arena 2on2 
hab mit Freund gespielt auf einmal komm ich in Arena und Freund ist nicht da 
-hatte keine Einladung bekommen meint schon naja komm is gut lass dich umbringen und dann melden wir
nochmal an
ich erstmal naa wird gekämpft! Aber 2on1 arr, hoffen wir die können nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-und dann der Flash 2mages  *fg*
(Spiel Schurken)
Einer wahr btw Feuer und einer Eis -hab den Feuermage sofort umgehauen und dann Eis mit säulenrubbeln
zum restealthen und anderen Tricks dann auch noch geschafft hehe

auch geil - aber nur 1-2mal passiert: du machst ne inni bist beim Endboss und der Heiler geht wegen equip etc zu schnell oom, nach und nach sterben deine Kameraden und du bist am ende der letzte der noch steht 
du haust evasion rein (50% mehr ausweichen)  nutzt sprint um nur am boss zu stehen wenn energie da ist und schaffst es mit ach und krach den Boss letzendlich noch zu legen
-da gibts auch ein ordentliches Hochgefühl


----------



## nightb3rt (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg in WoW war...als ich meine T3 Schultern bekam.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (7. Dezember 2007)

ich hab geschafft mich einzuloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisch (7. Dezember 2007)

Auf dem Server Onyxia als Serverfirstkill Onyxia zu legen, das war echt ein gutes Gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Listrius (7. Dezember 2007)

ich arbeite im moment auf meinen nächsten großen erfolg hin... der hoffentlich bald eintritt. Das wäre mein dritter 70er :-P

ansonsten war mein größter erfolg 2 fast full epic equipte 70er zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long

Lis


----------



## Ashkahar (7. Dezember 2007)

mein bisher größter erfolg war damals vor BC
der erste onyrun und gleich einmal ein t2 teil abgestaubt^^

des selbe mit meim ertsen kara run... war eig nur aushilfe... aber da gabs für mich auch gleich den splitter^^

schwein muss man eben haben^^


----------



## grandcru (7. Dezember 2007)

mein größter erfolg: der beste priester in der gilde zu sein und meinen teil dazu beigetragen zu haben jetzt hyal anzugehen.


----------



## Uroboros (7. Dezember 2007)

Na ja, ich bin auch noch net sooo lang dabei und zu dem noch casual gamer aber meine größten Erfolge waren folgende:

Kara Clear (T4 Kopf + Handschuhe)
Gruul Clear

Gestern - Epic Flug Mount (man hab ich mir nen Keks gefreut)

so long, ma sehen was noch kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz


----------



## kio82 (7. Dezember 2007)

... die Level 60 Hunter Epic-Quest (Blatt aus MC) absolviert. (ja, mit Lvl 60 vor BC ;-) ) Blatt, Köcher, Stab und Bogen liegen immer noch auf der Bank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich immer noch erhöhten Blutdruck kriege sobald ich Dämonen sehe, die denen in Winterspring und Silithus ähneln. *g*


----------



## rayu (7. Dezember 2007)

Gruul gekillt, full epic, ganzer server hatte mich auf ignore


----------



## DoNsen (7. Dezember 2007)

Was findet ihr so toll, wenn euch der ganze Server auf ignore hat? oO


----------



## Kaladial (7. Dezember 2007)

instanzen clear ... 
die letzte jetzt am sonntag ... ssc clear... 
meine 9 70er...
meine 4 chars mit epic flugmount...


----------



## Alkoman (7. Dezember 2007)

@supa ich kenn dich vom server du mieser hordler ^^ lässt aber auch keine gelegenheit aus einen zu killen^^
naja mein größter erfolg... erreichen der stufe 70 und mein ersten epic gegenstand zu bekommen(  umhang für ehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




Mfg Kavai
Allianz @Lordaeron ftw


----------



## Mulgo (7. Dezember 2007)

Meine Hunter Epic Q mit meinem Hunter "Mulgo". Kurz danach Sehne gefarmt, fuer den koecher, bei den Drachen in Winterspring. Nach einer halben Stunde gedroppt. Bei Onyxia die Sehne, fuer den Bogen, bekommen und zusaetzlich Tier 2 Kopf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Worauf ich heute noch sehr stolz bin)


----------



## Diamond1611 (7. Dezember 2007)

mein 70er warri,
mein erstes epic Item (die brust von nightbane)
2ter Gilden Maintank
Maggi down


----------



## Missii (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein Größter bzw. lustigster Erfolg 
war vor ein paar Wochen als ein Kumpel im Ts geweint hat das er noch nie ein Epic drop hatte und ich gesagt hab ja gott es gibt schlimmeres hatte auch noch keinen und dann blinkt unten in der Leiste auf das ich gerade ein Epic gefunden habe^^


----------



## Davidor (7. Dezember 2007)

Missii schrieb:


> Mein Größter bzw. lustigster Erfolg
> war vor ein paar Wochen als ein Kumpel im Ts geweint hat das er noch nie ein Epic drop hatte und ich gesagt hab ja gott es gibt schlimmeres hatte auch noch keinen und dann blinkt unten in der Leiste auf das ich gerade ein Epic gefunden habe^^



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. Dezember 2007)

hmmm dann will ich auch mal 

- Cthun gesehen ( leider nicht gelegt )
- Naxx 2 Wings clear - und 3ter Wing bis auf 1 Boss auch clear
- Kara Clear
- Gruul Clear 
- MC - BWL - AQ20 - ZG - auch alles clear
- Zur zeit in einer echt guten Gilde - die viel raidet !
- 3 Chars auf lvl 70 
- Ausser Hexxer - Dudu - pala - alles gespielt ( auch im high content ) 
- noch nie ein Account hack
- noch nie einen Bann


----------



## Tenten (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein Größter Erfolg war als ich mein erstes t2 Teil bekommen hab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann nach 4 Monaten Raiden T2 Full hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich als meine Gilde mit 1min Vorsprung ich glaub den 2. Naxxboss in die Knie gezwungen hat vor einem anderm Server Firstkill. Wenn ich mich zurück erinnere, wie ich mich damals gefreut hab wie nen kleines Kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaub seit BC hatte ich net annähernd so Freudesprünge gemacht. Außer vl als ich lvl 70 erreicht hab!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greets Tenten


----------



## Trinkerjugend (7. Dezember 2007)

der größte bzw "glücklichste" moment war mit lvl 40 mit meim main das mount holen zu dürfen als gelegenheitszocker garnich so einfach,gott war i stolz auf mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten vor bc  nach hunderten versuchen endlich ony mitgelegt zu haben.


----------



## Fauzi (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein grösster Erfolg? Stehe kurz vor 70. Habe gestern erstes mal Schattenlabby gecleart, jau mit 69 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und nein die restlichen grpmitglieder waren nicht episch ausgerüstet) Ich war mit dem Schaden ziemlich weit oben, und wurde gelobt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jaja hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kara ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionStyler (7. Dezember 2007)

Mit meinem Hexer LvL 61 auf Mob 5020 dmg zu machen ! des hat mich beeindruckt! und sonst bei Alteractal auch immer oben auf der dmgliste zu stehn! XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nachtgang (7. Dezember 2007)

feldherr werden


----------



## Gunbart (7. Dezember 2007)

Achtung OLdSchool

also mein größter Erfolg war wohl das bestehen des Jäger epic-quest und das abholen von 
Lok'delar, Stab der uralten Bewahrer
Rhok'delar, Langbogen der uralten Bewahrer
vom Questgeber.

man da war ich stolz


----------



## Yozoshura (7. Dezember 2007)

Jedesmal wenn ich einem Full Epic Alli in den Hintern trete...mit meinem Crap Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg war in Kara. Waren im Kampf mit Aran, als dieser nurnoch 15% HP hatte, bemerkte ich, dass unser Raid grad am wipen war. Naja bei 12% stand ich dann allein vor ihm und hab ihn tatsächlich noch die restlichen HP runterhaun können. Das fand ich sehr geil, vorallem weil er ein zweites mal in seine Regphase kam und ich somit ein zweites mal den 5k Pyro abbekam und ihn trotzdem allein die restlichen 10% runterkloppen konnte. Als Anmerkung, bin Hexer^^


----------



## Elrigh (7. Dezember 2007)

Zul'Gurub Run PräBC, Endboss Hakkar runter auf 3%, nur noch ein Magier, einer der Tanks und ich (Holypala) standen. Dann fiel der Tank, Sekunden später der Mage - alles im TS schrie durcheinander vor Enttäuschung als ich den Gottesschild anwarf, Holyschock raushaute und am Ende fiel die Schlange doch...zeitgleich mit mir, aber immerhin ^^ Der Jubel im TS war unglaublich...


----------



## Roadjoker (7. Dezember 2007)

Endlich die Stufe 60 erreicht zu haben, (verdammt lange her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und das ich in der World of walking endlich mein LvL 40 mount hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

War das hammer gut nicht mehr laufen zu müssen !


----------



## MADoxxsieben (7. Dezember 2007)

Als Ally ne PvP Schlacht gewonnen zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im PvE würde ich jetzt mal Schattenlabyrinth angeben.
Freu mich schon auf Karazahn ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magni (7. Dezember 2007)

pre bc:
jo meins war wohl thunderfury und feldkommandant, wie ich mich damals gefreut haben endlich den rang zu bekommen und mit meinem krieger ma in 6 wochen kürrasier zu werden, gott hab ich in den wochen viel ehre geschrupt!

naja mit bc waren dann die ränge eh fürn arsch....

mit bc das wir jetzt vor vashj und kael rumgammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoolsTome (7. Dezember 2007)

mit 5 DDlern Schattenlab gecleart. 2 Hexer, 1 Magier, 1 Schurke, 1 Verstärker Schami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wnsgames (7. Dezember 2007)

Nicht unbedingt mein größter Erfolg weil mit Level 70, aber mein schönstes Erlebnis.

Sapphiron und Kel´Thuzad an einem Abend und SFK

Es ist und bleibt die schönste Instanz überhaupt, und diese mal ganz gesehen zu haben ist ein bleibendes Erlebnis


----------



## Neonblack (7. Dezember 2007)

Raidtechnisch: SSC clear

und fun: bei meinem priester die gewissheit, dass er mit 70 sofort sein eisschattenzwirnset haben wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(ist jetzt lvl 66 und besitzt bereits die Schultern und die Mats für die restlichen Teile, jetzt noch letzte Schneiderskillpunkte sammeln und eben 70 werden^^)


----------



## Evilslyn (7. Dezember 2007)

Nach unzählbaren DK runs endlich d3 Brust für meine Evi,
bald mein erstes Epic flugmount


----------



## Mellako (7. Dezember 2007)

Mit Level 9 Hogger zu Tode gekitet... da war ich mächtig Stolz.


----------



## Beshar (7. Dezember 2007)

Hm, Erfolge würde ich das nicht unbedingt nennen, aber der erste Char auf 60 war schon ein toles Gefühl - weit besser als der erste 70er.
Das erste gewonnene Duell war auch nicht übel.
Und neulich erst ledern auf 375 war auch klasse.


----------



## Aelthas (7. Dezember 2007)

Vom reinen Erfolg her als ich meine T5 bekommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mein coolstes Erlebnis: Arkatraz Endboss bei ca 30% Gruppe. Hexer Disconnect die anderen beiden DDler tot... nur noch mein Protpala und die mich heilende Heilgpriesterin... ica 9 Min später Boss down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man war das ein Spass was wir im Ts gelacht haben... ich glaub ich hab den Boss totgekitzelt oder so... *fg*
War echt super

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Browny2000 (7. Dezember 2007)

ich würd sagen das war mein thunderfury... auch wenns nimmer so toll ist aber es hat nich jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magician.^ (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg war "Champion der Thronwache" von der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel bis nach Shattrath zu kitten ohne zu sterben...
und mein erster Arena Sieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

mfg Nârêxx


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (7. Dezember 2007)

am schönsten war es für mich als ich nach langer farm zeit das eisschattenset zusammen hatte, und dann später noch die brandwache für mein tank...


----------



## klane_mieze (7. Dezember 2007)

Supagodzilla schrieb:


> Hm, mein fast Full Epic... aber eigentlich meinen Ruf bei den Allys... und das als Hordler
> 
> Hätte ich ma net so oft das gute WK verteidigt...
> 
> ...



öhm... ich sage nur... area 52 auf pvp am Flugpunkt afk gelandet *breitgrins*
denke du kannst dich noch erinnern^^
dann Tarrens Mühle 4-5x...
Astranaar durchs Portal geflüchtet *fg*
ok... du hattest mich als Eule auch einige male tot... ABER.... soll vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg Mieze


----------



## Door81 (7. Dezember 2007)

C'Thun nach 2 Monaten des Wipens endlich zu legen, Naxx noch zu sehen. waren so die schönsten momente.


----------



## Pyrothan (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg in wow Bislang ist mein lvl 70 Paladin, der seit Mittwoch full Epic besitzt ^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Stolz bin ^^


----------



## sevendays5 (7. Dezember 2007)

eigentlich ist ja einer meiner grössten erfolge wie firstkill ragna und ony oder mit der gilde bwl gecleart, oder endlich meinen t1 handschuh bekommen hab, damit auch das 8-set bonus funzt..

 ja das wärs aber ist es nicht, mein grösster cheer erlebniss war, als ich endlich slicer ,diesen schurken, in av getroffen hab und ich ihn jedes mal in einer 1vs1 situation besiegen konnte. endlich ging meine rache auf. auf dem zeppelin, beim questen, in schlingendorntl, jedes mal hat er mich und unzählige andere lowies gekillt  =))


----------



## womanizer (7. Dezember 2007)

mein erstes kpl. schurkenset der defias mit lvl19 zu besitzen war mein erster erfolg damals^^

stolz wie ein oscar, habe ich bestimmt an die 100 screens gemacht...

hab es heute noch!

gibt halt dinge, von dennen mann sich nicht trennen kann... auch wenn es nur staubt...


----------



## Hepitos (7. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach 5 wochen kara clear zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg:
Als ich endlich herausgefunden habe wie ich mit meinem Flugmount Loopings mache ;>


----------



## ExoHunter (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg war es, meinen Magier (Erster Char im Spiel), auf Level 70 zu bringen und diesen mit dem Eisschattenzwirn- und dem Zauberschlagset auszurüsten.


----------



## apu. (7. Dezember 2007)

first epic ^^


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (7. Dezember 2007)

Also bei mir wars glaub ich als lvl 60er Jäger alle Scholobosse solo, oder Slavepens Heroic auf 70 erster Boss solo


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg war wohl der Anub-kill aus Naxx. damals haben wir weiß Gott wie lang an dem geknackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ca 2 Min. Chaos im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach dem kill.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Sune111 (7. Dezember 2007)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Also bei mir wars glaub ich als lvl 60er Jäger alle Scholobosse solo, oder Slavepens Heroic auf 70 erster Boss solo




Glaub ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexizs (7. Dezember 2007)

nightb3rt schrieb:


> Mein größter Erfolg in WoW war...als ich meine T3 Schultern bekam.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Damals an Raggi etc zu stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 ganz oldsql like ^^

und jetzt bei Vashj und Kael rumzuwip0rn bisse endlich liegen ^^


----------



## floppydisk (7. Dezember 2007)

ich hab einen lvl70 pala das ist für mich ein großer erfolg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trojkas (7. Dezember 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> instanzen clear ...
> die letzte jetzt am sonntag ... ssc clear...
> meine 9 70er...
> meine 4 chars mit epic flugmount...



krass mann 9 70er, das is mein ziel^^ hab grade mal 3


----------



## kaali (7. Dezember 2007)

dudu im feral in 4 tagen 11 std auf 61 gezockt ^^ played versteht sich


----------



## Krumnix (7. Dezember 2007)

Scholo, Strat, BRD, LBRS, UBRS und Düsterbruch mit meinem 70er Jäger solo gecleart.

Das mit 60, wo der eine Jäger geschrieben hat, glaube ich niemals. 
Hatte mit 70 schon ziemliche Probleme bei den Endbossen.


----------



## Lucky10368 (7. Dezember 2007)

Was soll man dazu sagen :
Nun was sind Erfolge und was ist der größte Erfolg. Ist der nicht mit dem erreichen nicht auch schon wieder hinfällig. Man hat dann ja schon wieder neue Ziele und da sind dann die Erfolge wieder größer als beim letzten also ist es kein größter Erfolg gewesen denn der steht ja immer vor einem.

Aber mal nicht Haarespalten :
Hier meine Erfolge auf die etwas Stolz bin :
Vor BC habe ich schon einen Raid gehabt mit dem ich MC clear hatte. 
Kurz nach BC Einführung BWL clear und ein Boss in Naxx gekillt. (Nebenbei T1 komplett und T2 teilweise erhalten, war aber schon nichts mehr Wert ist aber stylisch)
Dann geht es weiter Kara pre geschafft. Kara fast clear gehabt und dann nen eigenen Raid aufgebaut. Sind jetzt beim Kurator.
Nebeher noch Gruul clear und je 1 Boss in SSC und The Eye gekillt.

Jetzt kommen sicher die Flames man das ist doch mies da sind andere schon viel weiter. Nun ich spiele allerdings auf einem nicht unbedingt guten (was Raid fortschritt angeht) RP-Server und bin schon einer von den Besseren hier.

Aber das als große Erfolge zu bezeichnen halte ich für Humbug.

Gruß
 Handaresch aka Lucky10368 aka Torsten


----------



## Kaliz (7. Dezember 2007)

joa illidan und archi down sind wohl meine größten erfolge...
man war da ne party im ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar 3k (7. Dezember 2007)

Zusammen mit meiner Liebsten am selben Mob 70 geworden zu sein und die Questerei davor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vénom (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter erfolg war mit meinem Warri 375 Schmieden zu erreichen wohl das inzige ni Wow das ich NIEMALS wieder machen würde...


----------



## tabo (7. Dezember 2007)

corupted ashbringer!!!

und dann noch die Kriegsgleve von Arinroth...obwohl ich zugeben muss...Ashbringer fand ich tausend mal geiler!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (7. Dezember 2007)

Von Bossen her :

Der erste Prinz - Down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit: Das ich unter den ersten 10 unserer Gilde war ( die jetzt die größte Ally Gilde sein dürfte ) , nicht getranst habe und das mit aufgbaut habe was wir jetzt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dps-we deliver (7. Dezember 2007)

Als ich nach strath gezogen bin und meinen Atiesh endlich fertig gestellt hab , mit einer der ersten in Deutschland.
Ohh und unser Kael´thas kill (vor 5monaten wars glaube ich) , besser als im Stadion das Siegesgeschrei im TS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devilhunterX (7. Dezember 2007)

Die Maid in Kara mir nur 8 Leuten zu legen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und meine 9 ersten richtigen Arena kämpfe die ich alle gewonnen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trel (7. Dezember 2007)

Horden Serverfirst von Raggi,

Standen noch 3 Leute, ich war mit meinem Dudu damals als heiler dabei und war oom...

plözlich stand nur noch einer und ich, boom ich tot hab aber seelenstein, rezz mich und spam mondfeuer, der andere stirbt, gewhine im ts und ich klatsch ihn in dem moment mit dem 20em Mondfeuer um...

und mit meinem jäger damals auf 60ig, erster mc run blatt gefallen danach ony und die sehne... die für den köcher hab ich dann von unserem Raidleiter geschenkt bekommen...
und am Nächsten tag hatte ich schon die dämonen down ;-)

bin glaub 2 wochen im kreis gesprungen ^^


----------



## Elmaria (7. Dezember 2007)

Ok, mein größter Erfolg ist eigentlich nichts neues ^^ 

Aber mein Persönlicher Erfolg war endlich mein erstes Mount ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ichhab mich dick gefreut dadrüber XD

naja und der nächste erfolg war dann lvl 46..ok voll kinderkram aber total klasse...für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Chess alias Elmaria


----------



## Alish29 (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein grösster Erfolg liegt noch gar nicht so lange zurück, 3 Wochen, wenn ich mich nicht irre, der Vashjkill.
Wobei das ja nicht mein Erfolg sondern der der Gilde ist^^
Mein persönlicher wäre dann wohl eher 2 Chars auf 70 gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerihan (7. Dezember 2007)

hyjal clear
mother sharaz down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und meine 2 t6 teile...

großes dankeschön an den raid !


----------



## fatscho (7. Dezember 2007)

- PVP-Rang:Rittmeister
- Jäger Epic Q geschafft


----------



## Quixzilver (7. Dezember 2007)

Nefarian down


----------



## Waseritan (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein gröter Erfolg war in Zul Aman und Karazhan...
Vielleicht ist es nichts besonderes mehr,doch ich habe mich sehr gefreut alle Leute immer jubeln zu hören...
Das ist ein Gänsehautfeeling,was man wirklich nur sehr selten bekommt,und ich war dabei,das hat mich noch mehr gefreut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eigor-Madmortem (7. Dezember 2007)

alles noch vor bc:

mc, bwl clear und t2 komplett

danach zugang zu naxx und dann ging der raid in die brüche , grummel , naxx nie von innen gesehen - lach


----------



## ThomasG (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg in Wow?

Meine Liebe fürs Leben gefunden zu haben


und mein Urmondstoffset   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holyjudge (7. Dezember 2007)

1.
Mit 5 Leuten nightbane gelegt ohne fear schutz (ich spielte tank krieger ^^) stance dance hat aber über 30 min gebraucht bis er down war 3 palas 1 schurke und ich
2.
mit 2 heilern prinz gelegt
3.
aufgerafft in diesem doofen thread zu posten und wow zu beenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaknok (7. Dezember 2007)

hmm bis jetzt war mein größter erfolg in WoW im Verlies das Rotbarts Schild gedroppt hat *stolzbin* mit ner Dropchance von 0,01%^^ is noch nichma im Atlas Loot aufgeführt


----------



## Numbe (7. Dezember 2007)

Mh... Ich denke mal, endlich in Kara alles erfolgreich getankt zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Ja für mich als Pala der sich immer noch weigert auf Heilung umzuskilln x_x)

Und im Schattenlab den zweiten Boss (war doch der mit dem übernehmen...?^^') mit nem anderen Pala (Holy) die letzten 10% allein runter gehaun zu haben... war n langer Kampf, aber als wir übernommen waren gabs nen Vorteil: Beide machen kein Schaden x)

Uuund natürlich Nightbane mit acht Leuten, ohne Fearschutz, nichts sooo großes aber sind oft genug schon zu 10t dran verreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg NumbE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abychef (7. Dezember 2007)

mit grün - blauem equip einen shamie mit komplete epic equip im duell zu besiegen(und das als krieger,die egtl sehr equip abhängig sind) fällt mir jetzt als erstes ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falkir (7. Dezember 2007)

also, mein größter erfolg ever war Nevarian als erste auf meinem ex server down zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt mit meinem neuen Char wars "nur" Gruul ohne irgendein T4 teil zu tanken (und natürlich auch zu legen)
ach ja, und mit meinem Twink (lvl 28 damals) Hügel zu tanken (mit keinem über 36)


----------



## Taylaamagan (7. Dezember 2007)

Ganz klar.

Nach dem 12. Kara run mein erstes T4. Handschuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theobald (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg bei WoW war, so doof wie es klingt, endlich aufzuhören vor einigen Monaten. Ich hab viel zuviel Zeit mit dem Spiel verbracht.
War meine beste Entscheidung und damit auch mein größter Erfolg in meinen Augen.

Nun spiele ich HDRO so nebenbei, tauche dort ab und zu mal in die Geschichte ein.


----------



## Bartelbi (7. Dezember 2007)

damals Nefarian gelegt...im Dezember 2006..

hatte mit meinem shamy volles t1 und 5 / 8 t2 teile, das war scho nice damals^^

jetzt habe ich mit BC keine großen Erfolg zu verzeichnen, außer das wir kara und gruul's lair clear ham...

@ Theobald: Habs auch 3 Monate ausgehalten und dann war mir einfach zu langweilig und hab wieder angefangen...jetzt bin ich wieder da, wo ich vorher war...


----------



## Premutos (7. Dezember 2007)

-erstes Epic (Robe der Leere) selbst hergestellt mit 58
-mit 60 Hexer Epic Mount
-mit Level 65 nen 70er Shadowpriest gelegt, der mich angegriffen hat^^
-Lvl 70 erreicht und Epic Gladi 1 Handschuhe (bis jetzt)
-Kohle fürs Flugmount (bisher nur das normale)


----------



## Thuzad (7. Dezember 2007)

Wir hatten Kara und Gruul clear und trotzdem finde ich meine Erfolge in dem 60er-Content viel wichtiger, wie z.B. Onyxia oder Mc und ZG, AQ20 clear. Das war noch richtig geil auch wenn wir nich sooo weit waren. Wollten grad mit BWL starten als BC kam, leider...


----------



## Sérâph!m (7. Dezember 2007)

Also damals, als Gnomeregan noch Unterschraubingen hieß, machte sich eine kleine 40-Mann-Gruppe auf zum Molten Core... und clearte alle Bosse beim first try! 
Haben wir uns damals so den Arsch drüber abgefreut ^^

Hatten dafür aber zig wipes bei den Trashmobs -.- *lol*


----------



## killix3 (7. Dezember 2007)

ich hab den besten spammer auf mein server geheiratet...jetzt bin ich der 3t beste^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhkafhänger (7. Dezember 2007)

Jo Hi,

also meiner war, dass ich magtheriodon down hatte bevor ich überhaupt kara von innen gesehen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prinzpi (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein erstes Mount

Mein erstes Epic (Zwergische Handkanone oder wie die hiess)


----------



## Hulk² (7. Dezember 2007)

Mount haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Epic folgt und von Instanzen her, endlich ne grp wo ich meine Ony pre mitmachen konnte


----------



## Helium (7. Dezember 2007)

Im 3on3 war nur noch ich mit 20% Life (als Mage) und n Alli Hexer mit etwa 80% Life übrig und am Ende hab ich daraus ein Unentschieden gemacht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Des Spiel hat darum weder als Sieg noch als Loos gezählt. Gab keine Punkte. Hat also garnicht gezählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Optix 18 (7. Dezember 2007)

hmm größter erfolg... als mt vor ragnaros stehen mit 70 feuerresi durch pala gruppen buff (kann auch mehr oder weniger gewesen sein, kenn mich mit dem pala net so aus) und dann feststellen das die einzigste nicht kaputte 1h waffe die man dabei hat seine spitzhacke ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... zur information.. es hat dennoch funktioniert.. man hab ich gefeiert^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teufelskiler (7. Dezember 2007)

Meine 2 Purpurroten Dracehnpets erfarmt...(innerhalb von 4 stunden >.<) aber immerhin^^
Und natürlich stufe 70 erreicht!


----------



## Knall0r (7. Dezember 2007)

endlich t6 voll...


----------



## firose (7. Dezember 2007)

hm,größter erfolg?

das war dann wohl in der arena im 2v2 und 3v3

war schon stolz als ich als feuermage 2schurken platt gemacht hab (kein witz)
und in 3v3 hatte der gleiche wieder nen disc^^ mit nem feral dudu nen priest und 2 hexer gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja keiner von denen war sonderlich gut^^

und raid 
war wohl kurator down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheeta (7. Dezember 2007)

in meiner gilde war ich die erste die auf lvl70 war (in 14tagen)
die erste die den schnellern geifen(in 14tagen) hatte und dann auch die erste in meiner gilde die den netherdrachen hatte^^ (fast 14tage) *grins* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und so schlägelt sich das ganze fort^^

für die ersten drei sachen habene ich keine 6wochen gebraucht^^


----------



## Sandrella (7. Dezember 2007)

den char von meinem bruder spielen in einer der besten gilden der welt .... 
24. Jun 2007 Illidan down 
erste Legendary Weapon dropp auf der welt 

ja das sind erlebnisse an denen ich teilhaben durfte auch wenn nur als zuschauerin hinter meinem bruder

meine persönliche hmmm (also mit meinem char)
das knacken von 49000 gold und
als erste im realmpool schmieden und ledern alle epische rezeptedie es damals gab als das erste mal BT offen war (ausgenommen die rezepte die nur in SSC Auge droppten)


----------



## Kelvarmellon (7. Dezember 2007)

Meine grössten Erfolge:

3   70ér

Ich habe auf meinem neuen Realm (seit 1 Jahr ) noch kein episches Teil gefunden dafür aber ein blaues Namens "Täuschungskugel".
Da habe ich mal bei buffed geguckt und gelesen, das die für sagenumwobene 500 g weggeht.
Da ich neugierig war habe ich sie für 1 k reingesetzt und schwupp war sie weg, das war super, davon habe ich mir das Flugmount gekauft.

Mit Ini Erfolgen kann ich leider nicht dienen, ich mag diesen Zwang nicht

Pit


----------



## Core.Wartex (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg... Also das größte erfolgsgefühl war definitiv der erste 70er, der Moment an sich...

Und den größten stolz hab ich empfunden, als wir illidan das erste mal down hatten :>


----------



## Tergenna (7. Dezember 2007)

mit lvl 40 1. Mount
              2. lvl 45 Alli getötet. jaha (aus notwehr, er hat angegriffen^^)
mit lvl 50 3. Endlich mal auf ein schlachtfeld gegangen. (hatte darauf noch nie lust und dann hab ich gemerkt, dass ich da ein checker bin.)


----------



## it's magic (7. Dezember 2007)

hm... kara an einem abend clear mit genau 0 wipes ^.^ is wohl für viele nix besonderes aber so lang bin ich net 70 und meine gilde is auch noch im aufbau


----------



## it's magic (7. Dezember 2007)

naja abend... wohl eher nacht x)


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein Epicflugmount.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Dezember 2007)

Hab 2 grössten erfolge

Klinge der zauberei
und
Winziger smaragdgrüner welpling


wer kann mithalten?


----------



## Fialldarg (7. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Mein Epicflugmount.




Im Arathibecken mit nem lvl 29er Blutelf schurken beim Stall (da waren 2 mages 1 jäger, und 2 Krieger)
rumrennen-bÄm kopfnuss-bäM nächster kopfnuss hab das ca 10 min gemacht bis ich Verstärkung meiner Kameraden bekam, Alls sind im Schurken finden einfalslos^^


----------



## Achereto (8. Dezember 2007)

Vashj down nach 8 Wochen wipen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Knallgas (8. Dezember 2007)

leerhäscher horde first kill
und ossirian server first


----------



## Shasø (8. Dezember 2007)

damals vor einem jahr nefarian zu killen und raidleiter zu sein.

Best kill ever, mega feier stimmung und so^^


----------



## Unic_Howard (8. Dezember 2007)

Also woran ich mich immer gerne erinnere ist als wir mit lvl 60 damals Scholo zu dritt gemacht haben. Hexer, Pala und Mage. War schon sehr lustig... gehört zwar nicht zu den größten erfolgen aber hat halt extrem Spass gemacht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zatari89 (8. Dezember 2007)

mhhh hogger farmstatus ...
24 stunden am stück in if geidelt 
und zu guter letzt ILLIDAN DOWN!


----------



## Rudi TD (8. Dezember 2007)

Mein Jäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baddi18 (8. Dezember 2007)

mein größter erfolg?

illidan vor zatari gelegt ^^

immerhin dritter illidan kill auf blackrock... das ist schon was besonderes. vor allem wenn jetzt alle 3 kills von hordlern vollbracht wurden ^^


----------



## gelio (8. Dezember 2007)

grandcru schrieb:


> mein größter erfolg: der beste priester in der gilde zu sein und meinen teil dazu beigetragen zu haben jetzt hyal anzugehen.




cooler hund... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wie eigenlob doch stinkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



mein größter erfolg? der 2 mann raid auf nen 65er non elite mob in shadowmoon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kadis (8. Dezember 2007)

Teebus Blazing longsword für meinen Schurken lange bevor BC rauskam (und es ist noch immer die Stylischte waffe die es gibt und blizz suckt weil sie es nicht buffen^^)
Mit meinem Schattenpriester 3k Aggro pro Sekunde zu ziehen (ja der Tank hat geschrien... ungefähr 10 Sekunden lang dann hat Alar mich gefressen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 Battle rezz in einem Alar kampf *loves dudus*) und seine 1278 unbuffed Shadowdmg
Bei einem Vashj kill 3/4 Schildpylonen abschalten, bei Alar in Phase 2 zu einer wahrscheinlichkeit von 95% zu sterben oder wenn mal wieder Mind blast für 4,8k reinbrennt... usw...^^


----------



## kadomer (8. Dezember 2007)

70er hexenmeister 
T6 komplett full epic equip 
kara clear
gruul clear

einziges manko bei mir: Ich war noch NIE in Naxx


----------



## Myhordi (8. Dezember 2007)

68er schmanane alle scherbenwelt inztanzen als meele geheilt.


----------



## Krusch (8. Dezember 2007)

ca.20 mal zul´farrak zu gehen um die schwerter zu krigen und am ende also der letzte run hatte ich die beide gleichzeitig man ich kann die ini net mehr sehen.

und mit 40 mein maount.

meine tiersammlung.

mein erste epicher waffe: sul´thraze der peitscher

und ertse hilfe mit lev. 53 full zu haben


----------



## Myrddin_Shattrath (8. Dezember 2007)

mein größter erfolg war es meinen mag auf 60 zu leveln,. größtenteils allein, das ist schon nicht ohne, aber seit der patch 2.3 kein ding mehr denk ich. ansonsten eigentlich ne gute gilde gefunden zu haben, die nicht immer streitet...


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (8. Dezember 2007)

Für mich ist es jedes mal ein Erfolg, wenn ich beim questen mit meinem Stamm-Mage (btw. Grüsse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) es doch schaffe wenigstens von einem Mob die Aggro zu haben.

Und im ernst war es für mich immer ein Erfolg auf LvL 29 im PvP ab und zu mal doch einen von den IMBARoXXorichhab3kgoldüberPvP-Twinks, zu zeigen, das "I win"-Tasten NICHT zwangsläufig IMMER funktionieren müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzuzA (8. Dezember 2007)

c'thun down, da hab ich mich gefreut weil ich dannach nicht mehr aktiv raiden gegangen bin.
Bis heute sogar, nach c'thun war PvE für mich "fertig".


----------



## Schlagetot (8. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg war meine aktuelle Gilde zu finden. Eine ganze Gilde voll von Leuten die es nicht nötig haben mit ihren items zu protzen und einfach nur ein wenig Spaß haben wollen und niemals im Leben jemanden ziehen würden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saran (8. Dezember 2007)

Das ich mit dem Spiel aufgehört habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magician.^ (8. Dezember 2007)

auf lvl 41 mit meinem Jäger in Goldhain ein lvl 40 warri und 44 Mage alleine zukillen^^ das fand ich toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohne Trank!!


----------



## Lambiii (8. Dezember 2007)

hmm
Lvl 70 zu erreichen war war tolles
Epic-Flugmount
Karazhan-Clear


----------



## Fauzi (8. Dezember 2007)

Gestern 70 zu werden war ziemlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flugmount FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IIIIHAA..



Mist brauche besseres EQ -.-


----------



## silver18781 (8. Dezember 2007)

mein 20mann ragefire raid


----------



## Hulkamania (8. Dezember 2007)

Dann ma gz zu 70


----------



## Leginior (8. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg war glaub ich das ich nach Wochenlangen Tages Questen endlich Ehrführchtig bei Himmelswache der Shatari geworden bin . Netherrochen FTW ! 

Mfg Leginior


----------



## thereallogan (8. Dezember 2007)

bin jz lvl 44pala,größte erfolg bis jz war gestern lvl43,mit ner 4er gruppe aus krieger priester jäger und mir den endboss in uldaman zu nuken,der hatte glaub ich von seinen helferlein nedmals 10 zum leben erwecken können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelzar (8. Dezember 2007)

Mein Spektraltiger <3


----------



## thereallogan (8. Dezember 2007)

@ chelzar haste den ausem tcg gezogen oda bei ebay die karte ersteigert? falls ersteres sag ich mal gz für ne unheimlich seltene karte


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2007)

Mein Größter Erfolg? Mein Netherdrache Glaub. Wobei ein Frostwyrm mit dem Addon sehr geil wär^^

Vll. gibt es ja einen Mini-Skelettdrachen auch als Pet? mal sehen....


----------



## meckermize (8. Dezember 2007)

Yalis schrieb:


> Meiner damals relativ toten Gilde (5 aktive Member) treu geblieben und beim "Wiederaufbau" mitgeholfen, diesen Sonntag gehen wir größtenteils gildenintern (2 Geborgte sind dabei) nach Kara.




ja mein dickster erfolg ist auch MEINE GILDE meine mädels und jungs halten immer zusammen ein wow ohne sie ist unvorstellbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schinguhl (8. Dezember 2007)

Das erste mal den kompletten WoW content clear zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Illidan down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und das vorm Addon bzw Sunwell patch


----------



## luzi-kun (8. Dezember 2007)

Hmm.

Als damals Nefarian nach vier Wochen endlich das zeitliche segnete, das war echt das größte.
Danach sind zwar noch viele Bosse gefallen, aber irgendwie war er etwas besonderes.
Vielleicht weil man so lange an dem zu knabbern hatte. ^^


----------



## SonicX (8. Dezember 2007)

Mein glücklichster Moment klar Hunter epic q abgeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der größte erfolg : in einem 500 mann if raid den server zum abkacken bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fuhrlinger (8. Dezember 2007)

kel'thuzad down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gargaron (Gul'dan) (8. Dezember 2007)

Als ich mit meinem AQ40-Equip und PvP-Waffe bevor BC rauskam im PvP so gut wie unsterblich war, das war eine großartige Zeit.
Tolle Momente waren auch die ersten Kills von den Raid-Endbossen.
Und natürlich wie ich die 10.000 HP durchbrochen habe, und in Kara als Notfalltank herhalten durfte... (ich bin Schurke)


----------



## lmiyc (8. Dezember 2007)

Absolout eindeutig:
70werden, fliegn könn und überhaut alles was die wowwelt zu bieten hat machen zu können (war damals zumindest noch so.....)
LG LMIYC


----------



## Galbadia (8. Dezember 2007)

mein größter erfolg is bisher stufe 69 ereicht zuhaben und mein normales flugmount...ohne reitskill...~.~


----------



## sharkZ (8. Dezember 2007)

Mein größten Erfolge:

- Vor BC mit meinen Jäger 60 geworden zu sein ( vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren ^^ )
- 3 70er zu haben
- Der 1. Vashj kill
- Der 1. Kael kill
- Der Archimonde kill




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hulk² (8. Dezember 2007)

Ragefire clear...
Als Alli^^

&#8364;: Oh hab ja schon was geschrieben xD


----------



## Treymoure (8. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm habs geschafft aufzuhören... zählt das auch *g*

ich seh's auf jeden Fall als Erfolg annach der "Sucht"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aiden91 (8. Dezember 2007)

Kel'thuzad down


----------



## gottdrak (8. Dezember 2007)

Illidan down denk ich mal..


----------



## ShaddowwAuf Veklor (8. Dezember 2007)

Hi,#
@FoolsTome
mit 5 dd labby clear???
glaubst doch selber ned.
viel spass ohne healer die bosse bzw die mobgruppen anch dem 1.boss.

naja also mein größter erfolg war würd ich sagen prinz down und maulgar.

Mfg
Shadooww


----------



## ringding (8. Dezember 2007)

mein erster 60er ( pre bc)


----------



## Chelzar (8. Dezember 2007)

thereallogan schrieb:


> @ chelzar haste den ausem tcg gezogen oda bei ebay die karte ersteigert? falls ersteres sag ich mal gz für ne unheimlich seltene karte



Ja der ist aus dem TCG gezogen worden, allerdings nicht von mir sondern von meinem Freund. ( Wir haben zusammen mind. 70 Boosters geöffnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Der Tiger ist oder war sozusagen ein vorweihnachtsgeschenk.. und danke danke.


----------



## Shoke (8. Dezember 2007)

kara gecleart
gruul auf 14% bekommen beim 1. raid
und zul aman 1. boss down und 2. auf ca. 15% ^^
xD und in BRD in der arena die epic gladiatorenbrust bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (8. Dezember 2007)

Nach BC ZG T dropp, und meine s1 schultern mit 64 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und bald, lvl 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unic_Howard (9. Dezember 2007)

> Hi,#
> @FoolsTome
> mit 5 dd labby clear???
> glaubst doch selber ned.
> ...



Du darfst da nicht von deinem Equipstand ausgehen (ohne jetzt zu wissen was Du für nen Stand hast aber sehr hoch kann er nicht sein). Er hat ja auch nix von heroic geschrieben denk ich mal (hab nichtmal nachgeschaut) aber nonheroic ist das wirklich mit anständigen und hauptsächlich aus Hyal/BT bestehendem Equip kein Problem mehr. Vielleicht mit guten Leuten auch schon früher aber nonheroic ist echt ein Witz. Wenn wir mal jemanden durch nonheroic ziehen machen wir das auch oft genug ohne Tank und nur mit Shadowpriest der auch in Shadowform bleibt. Alles garkein Problem!


----------



## Lórdkníght (9. Dezember 2007)

Mit nem 160 Mann raid Vol'Jin gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taniquel (9. Dezember 2007)

das kriegsfüstenset (incl. stab)beisammen zu haben war schon ziemlich geil ,auch wenn es in der schattenform eh niemand sieht ^^ , aber ich denke das erste selbstverdiente mount zu satteln ist und bleibt ganz einfach der hit


----------



## Humfred (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg?

Das war wohl der Moment wo ich endlich mit level 40 auf meinem Pferdchen saß, das war ein bewegender Moment..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D0ENER (9. Dezember 2007)

mein größter Persönlicher Erfolg: Uvuros Solo. Nach ewigem gezerge endlich tot, damals noch bevor das Lauftempo hochgepatcht wurde.


----------



## Micha007 (9. Dezember 2007)

Hab auch ein paar Sachen an die ich mich gern zurückerinner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum einen war ich damals vor BC bei allen First Kills in AQ dabei (bei meiner Gilde, nicht vom Server)
First Kill in Kara vom Prinzen, wo ich auch gleich T4 Kopfteil bekommen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und mit meinem 2on2 Arena Partner hatten wir als gegner mal 2 Shamis, wir (beide Eis-Magier) haben uns unsichtbar gemacht, sind rübergelaufen, wo sie zwischen ihren Totems standen haben sie gefrostet und ganz einfach weggebomt. die beiden waren so überrascht, das sie nichtmal versucht haben auuser Reichweite zu laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plasticax (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Moment war als ich mit lvl 62 n 70er alli in der gurubashi arena geownd hab (mein gott war das ein noob^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (9. Dezember 2007)

Bw zu vier mit folgender Aufstellung:

70 Dudu
62 Hunter
56 Pala
56 Pala

...und ja wir waren zu viert (kein Tippfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Das hat sogar besser geklappt als mit ner "normalen" Aufstellung in "normalem" Levelbereich


----------



## Itarus (9. Dezember 2007)

Ruul den Verfinsterer allein gekillt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin dann aber an seinem Drachen gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Für alle die es nicht wissen: Der is 72 Elite)


----------



## Noaix (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein Saltzwasserschnappkieferschildkrötenmount  (ich liebe dieses wort)

War so geil kauf mir mal so als fun ein Booster und drin war sie so geil.


----------



## Ratbusta (9. Dezember 2007)

War zwar immer geil in bc raidbosse zu legen,aber mein größter Erfolgt war als ich Segnung bekam!

Das war ja noch endsgeil damals^^


----------



## Imbachar (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg war, als ich mit der besten Gilde von meinem Server( Taerar- Obscurus)  im Black Tempel war und wir Illidan gelegt haben


----------



## Snepp (9. Dezember 2007)

hab mit lv 65 (Mage) so zimlihc jede Klasse geownd im Duell (auch s1 typen) und ich hab erst 3 monate vor BC angefange*freutsich*
ja, naja, dann wurde ich im BG von "Berühmtheiten" wie Alca , (nicht so bekannte) Fridayy geownd^^


----------



## Mamasus (9. Dezember 2007)

Hach mein größter erfolg???

achja der ganze server (vllt auch nur der halbe) hat mich auf...


----------



## Mamasus (9. Dezember 2007)

...Der freundesliste^^


----------



## skalute (9. Dezember 2007)

Pre-BC Nefarian down zu haben war schon klasse.

Schön war auch total undergeard Maulgar anzugehen, Steinschildpots, Flask und Lay-on-hands-Pull (!!) inklusive. Trotzdem teilweise 18k Crushings.. Oh mann war das ne Freude als er down war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruul 1.0 ging leider nicht down, aber direkt nach'm Patch ist er dann auch gefallen.

Ansonsten .. Angeln 375 vorm Patch .. und die Trachten des wahren Glaubens mit Level 57. Mein erstes Epic damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzum (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein grösster erfolg das ich mit na guten Bekannten  gleichzeitig 70 wurde und dann Monate später fest zustellen, das ich mich Ihr gegenüber schlecht benommen hab und nun WoW aufhöhre^^








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kling  komisch ist aber so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iBorg (9. Dezember 2007)

quest Segnung ab zu schliesen und meinem Priester endlich was geiles zu spendieren.


----------



## Afinogenov61Tim (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein Größter Erfolg ist es, 4 70er zu haben.

2 Allys und 2 Hordler =)


mit den Allys war ich eher Pve mäßig unterwegs (fehlt nur Hyjal und BT)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und Hordler für PvP ist einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








MFG Afinogenov61Tim


----------



## Snarl (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg bisher waren drei First Kills in einer ID mit meiner Gilde, nämlich Al'ar, Solarian und den Lurker, alles in einer Woche.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg... hm.. lvl 40 mount mit lvl 50? -.- Aber am stolzesten war ich als ich im alteractal als ally nen t3 warri allein geplättet hab.. (ich glaub der war afk, trotzdem war ich stolz)


----------



## Grizelda (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein Größter Erfolg bisher war es, Darkmaster Gandling alleine zu besiegen (aka Scholo Clear ^^)


----------



## LuciusNoctus (9. Dezember 2007)

der größte Erfolg ? ^^ 

ich glaube das war leider erst zur Zeit von BC ^^ 
meinen Hexenmeister komplett in T4 zu sehen ....

man ich habe so sehr gefeiert... 
ich glaube ...
da ist auch mein Franzeskaner-Bier-Kasten draufgegangen....

das war mein größter Erfolg....

T4 +  Level 70

grüße

der Lucius von Noctus


----------



## Alithia (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg?

Mein allererstes mount auf level 40, das werd ich nie vergessen (ein Kumpel hat mir noch die letzten 6 g geliehen^^), danach gabs erstmal n paar Bierchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und in ZH bis zum Endboss zu kommen mit meiner Hunterin, mit der Angel in der Hand, ohne dass es irgendjemandem auffiel (mich eingeschlossen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Vivalamuerte (9. Dezember 2007)

Hmm... mein grösster erfolg.....

Ichverbinde mit Erfolg weniger Items.... die geben nur so ein beruhigendes Gefühl...

Erfolg = ich bin seit 2 Jahren in der gleichen Gilde..... habe mit den Mädels & Jungs alles durchgestanden viel erlebt und nette Menschen  mit denen ich in täglichem Kontakt bin, kennengelernt...so ein Zusammenhalt is selten...und evtl der Grund warum ich überhaupt noch WoW spiele....


PS: Grüße an Reunión auf Kil'Jaeden... Allianzseite


Viva


----------



## Marvîn (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein Erfolg: Mit lvl 63 als hunter einen 70er s2 pala zu killn! 

ok man ollte anmerken das er das garnet gut fand und dann erstmal 3 freunde kamen und mit gegenakt haben bis dann meine gilde ankam war voll lustg 500 ehre gemacht bei der guldenschlacht^^


----------



## StyxZ (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein erstes epix.. T1 Schultern (noch vor TBC).

Irgendwann bin ich draufkommen.. dass die für Heal-Druidn sind und nicht für Moonkins.. naja


----------



## M3ack6D (9. Dezember 2007)

xD auch wenn ich eignetlich die chars von anderen zogge ist mein größter erfolg ein lvl 43 tank wo ich dann das equip verlauft habe um nen pvp twink zu machen xD 

der is dafür imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Chazzer umgenua zu sein


----------



## Petitesse (9. Dezember 2007)

nach 6h farmen ist endlich mein kleiner schwarzer drachenwelpling gedroppt... 

bin vor glück fast geplatzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (9. Dezember 2007)

Hatte zwar mit BC auch gute erfolge aber die schönsten waren vor BC!

am 23.12.2006 Ragnaros vor der Söhne Phase down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor BC Ony mit 20Mann das war auf unserem server echt gut^^
Nefarian down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber echt der geilste erfolg war mit meiner ersten lieblings Gilde "Swords of Justice" in Zul Gurub der erste Boss mein erster raid und ich habe mein erstes Epic bekommen diesen Ring *ich war so happy* und ich war der jüngste. Das war eine gemeinschaft dort drine echt sowas gibts nie wieder.


Naja aber WOW Zeit ist vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daiyoukai (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg? Mal überlegen^^ Ich habe mit meinem lvl 68 Shamy Sethekkhallen getankt.
War ganz schön schwer hatten aber super Healer.


----------



## Devilexe (9. Dezember 2007)

mit dem anfangs pvp system (ränge)
2bester pvp ally druide auffem server (nach bigevil *trauer*)


----------



## Varot (9. Dezember 2007)

bis jetzt war mein größter Erfolg Wohlwollen in Unterstadt auf Stufe 10!!! *lach*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artare (9. Dezember 2007)

Das ich es gepackt hab 9monate kein wow zu soeielen und nu doch wieder^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Dezember 2007)

hmmm größter erfolg mein ork krieger auf lvl 70 und beim ersten mal kara gleich 5-6 epics abgestubt xD
achja und nen so guten ruf bei leuten einzuheimsen fürs geile tanken das ich kaum das ich on komme zig whispers bekomme kommts mit dahin tankst da und da etc. das ist schon ziemlich geil das ich dann so ne auswahl habe wo ich hin will^^

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## domes (9. Dezember 2007)

Angelmeister zu werden war ziemlich erhebend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...und mit 24 60ern MC fast zu Clearen 8ausser Raggi), hat auch sehr viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## klogmo (9. Dezember 2007)

ich glaube mein größter erfolg war 70 und dann meine ersten t4 handschuhe nach wochen des wipens :/ naja eigentlich nichts besonderes aber wie ich da gejubelt habe...


----------



## Guibärchen (10. Dezember 2007)

vashj down


----------



## Minousch (11. Dezember 2007)

mein gröstes Erfoldgserlebnis..

ich (deff-tank) haben nen Mage im duell besiegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( beide lev 70)

da wir im ts waren hab ich ichh angestachelt mich zu sheepen bis er kein mana mehr hatte

der rest war leicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nii_chan (11. Dezember 2007)

Mein groeßter Erfolg..
Endlich 40 geworden zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Reiten lernen + Mount von nem Freund geschenkt bekommen zu haben ^_^


----------



## absoluter (11. Dezember 2007)

größter erfolg is jetzt.. hmmm.. gestern leotheras auf 58 % xD


----------



## DarkInfineon (11. Dezember 2007)

damals mitm 60er warri den legendary raggi hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K.haosprinz (11. Dezember 2007)

Also mein Größter erfolg ist mein Netherdrache und das Arena 2 set ^-^


----------



## YunisDunMorogh (11. Dezember 2007)

Mein schönster Bosskill war wohl Nefarian, keine Ahnung, da hatte ich Gänsehaut ^^.

Und in BC gabs das beste "Bosskill-Feeling" bei Magtheridon.. ^^


----------



## Magicnorris (11. Dezember 2007)

ich denke bist jetzt ist es noch mein Zauberfeuerset. In naher Zukunft mein Zauberschlagset und später irgendwann Reiten 300 xD


----------



## Webi (11. Dezember 2007)

damals Jäger-Epic-Quest erledigt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakon79 (11. Dezember 2007)

Mein erster für mich großer Erfolg war, als ich mit meinem ersten Char auf Lvl 40 endlich reiten konnnte.

Der nächste war mit meinem Hexer das Epic Pferdchen zu erhalten, der nächste zum ersten Mal die Scherbenwelt zu sehen (mann war ich da stolz *g) und dann natürlich das erste mal Lvl 70 zu erreichen und Flugmount kaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Dezember 2007)

Mein Epic Dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und meine Ex Gilde Kara Cleer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider aufgelöst ;( das war wohl der Grösste frust ^-.-^

Sonst was noch hmm .. Ragi afk gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hmmm s1/s2 set beim shami (s3 kommt auch bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber s2 heml style > s3)


----------



## Hexagon (11. Dezember 2007)

nur noch leo killen um dann vor vashij zu stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (11. Dezember 2007)

2v2 als Hexer, Priester und Warrior gewont ;D... hab mich uree gefreut!^^...


----------



## absoluter (11. Dezember 2007)

Hexagon schrieb:


> nur noch leo killen um dann vor vashij zu stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



willkommen im club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rockerberg (11. Dezember 2007)

Wl lvl 70 komplett blau und ein epic teil hrhr
schurke lvl 70 nur blau
und sham auf 69

nix großartiges, hat aber spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich level lieber und freu mich über grüne rewards, die besser sind als meine derzeitigen, als dass ich stundenlang die elben inis ablauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TuPaC_X (11. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg und au der auf den ich am meisten stolz war:

Mit lvl 19 im bg mit einer zusammengewürfelten Grp (horde natürlich) 10vs10 gegen ne gepimpte Stammgrp gewonnen^^
jaja die allis....


----------



## sisara (11. Dezember 2007)

unser größtes spielerlebnis war vor 2 tagen, als meine tocher und ich hdw gespielt haben; und sie es als healer geschafft hat, jeden wipe zu verhindern und wir die ganze ini gecleart haben mit ner 5-er random. die kleine spielt gerade mal 1 monat, hat ihren priester mehr oder weniger alleine auf level 22 geskillt (papa sitzt aber immer daneben) und ist vom alter her knapp unter dem jugendfreigabealter (und bevor sich hier einige aufregen= sowohl ihre tv als auch pc-spielzeit ist scharf reglementiert; sie darf nicht allein online sein etc. etc. ect.) 

p.s. sie hat jetzt nach dem probemonat einen eigenen account.


----------



## Nirmenio (11. Dezember 2007)

hmmm..

angeln 375 vorm angelpatch (NIE wieder)
ragge, neffe und kumpanen
lurker umgehaun obwohl mal -alle 8 angler- verpeilt haben, wieder ne waffe draufzupacken (darunter 2 offkrieger... -.-)
vashj umgehaun (letzten kern getimt, so dass nur noch 2 mobs in der mitte waren, boah war ich stolz auf mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), und kael folgt hoffentlich nächste id

aja, und die t5 flüüüügelchen fürn shadow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kretain (11. Dezember 2007)

Die Epic Mount Q mit meinem Hexer. Bin danach 2 Stunden durchs Land geritten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koelschy (12. Dezember 2007)

Hm, große Erfolge...ich denke mal das ich das auch in große Momente abändern darf^^

Da wäre bei meinem Ex-Mainchar wohl, als sie damals nach über einem 3/4tel Jahr ihren schurkengerecht erstealthten Barmans Shanker gegen den Fang of the Faceless von Hakkar tauschen konnte.

Bei meinem jetzigen Mainchar, einem schnuckligen Schattenzwerg, gibt es drei Sachen die mir einfallen:

- Erst ,noch zu 60er Zeiten, ein Schattenpriesterrun zu 3t bzw. zum ende zu 4t in Rekordzeit Scholo gesäubert...Heilung nur durch Vampirumarmung versteht sich^^
Legendär dabei unsere Überlegungen, wie man mit Rattlegore Aggropingpong spielen könnte, damit er keinen von uns Stoffies in der Luft zerfetzt. Also kompletten Raum gecleart, in 4 entgegengesetzten Richtungen aufgestellt...und im endeffekt hätte man sich alles sparen können, da er im Blackoutstunlock gestorben ist ohne sich je groß zu bewegen.^^

- Der Moment, als mein Schattenpriester etwa 2 Wochen vor BC und damit kurz vor Abebben des Interesses an dieser Instanz noch das Auge von Majordomo looten konnte und sich den Priesterepicq-Stab zusammenbauen konnte.
Die 15! Male davor war 14 mal das Blatt drin und das eine Mal, wo es nicht so war, hatten wir einen Random mit, der auch b hatte *schnüff*^^

- Und aus der jüngeren Vergangenheit war es wohl der erste Archimonde-Kill...bei einem Encounter, wo bis zum Schluss ein einziger Fehler einen sofortigen Wipe verursachen kann, war die Freude groß, als er zu unseren Füßen lag.


----------



## Ematra (12. Dezember 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg in WoW? Im Nachhinein würde ich sagen: Dass ich meiner Raidgilde den Laufpass gegeben habe, obwohl bzw. weil sie inzwischen die erfolgreichste des Servers ist. Das hat mir Gelegenheit gegeben, die unzähligen Dinge im real life, die unter WoW gelitten haben, wieder mit der notwendigen Aufmerksamkeit zu beachten, auch mal andere Games zu spielen oder einfach einen Abend zu relaxen, ohne mir einen Kopf darüber machen zu müssen, wie ich die Buffs für den nächsten Raid zusammen bekomme... Wenn man schon anfängt, über seine größten Erfolge in WoW zu philosophieren, ist mehr als eine Sache falsch gelaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## ThomasO (12. Dezember 2007)

Jeder (neu) gelegte Boss in Kara (aktuell der Prinz) ist ein neuer Höhepunkt. 

In meiner Gilde sind eher die Twinker Zuhause, weniger welche die ehrgeizig Karazhan (nur 1.Termin die Woche -.- ) clearen wollen. Gruul und SSC läuft schonmal gar nicht.

Umso eher freut man sich über solch kleinen Sachen.


----------



## Dreamforce (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe nach ca. 15 mal Zul'Farrak das verdammte epische 2-H-Schwert gehabt^^... Dungeonset 1 fast komplett... mit einer Gruppe(LvL 30, 29, 25, 26) mit lvl 20 in die Blackfathorm-Tiefen gegangen und als einzigster überlebt... war knapp! Meine restliche Gruppe war weg... ein Mob schlägt auf mich ein, mein Mana ist fast leer. Nurnoch 5% Leben und nach einem Schlag wär ich weg... Stun...  kurz Mana etwas hochgebracht... kleiner Heal... Scheiße... nur 1% Leben, der Gegner ebenfalls... schlägt er zu erst zu bin ich tot... genau so anders rum. Der Gegner schlägt zu... oh gott... verfehlt, der Sieg war mein... nurnoch Mana auffüllen und Gruppe rezzen^^.


----------



## Lordcocain (30. Dezember 2007)

mein größter Erfolg war Voidreaver im firstry! ham alle net gedacht das der so einfach ist!


----------



## racy777 (30. Dezember 2007)

Ach gestern endlich den ersten boss im Black temple gelegt. nach ca 200 g reppkosten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (14. Januar 2008)

gyspoxxx schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was bissher euer Grösster erfolg in WoW war!
> 
> Also mein grösster erfolg is ^^ tjo das lv 54 lol ^^ ich denke ihr habt da mehr zu bieten
> 
> ...




Ich freue mich über jedes gewonnene BG wenn wir gleichwertige Gegner hatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten:

Als erster 19er auf meinem Server ehrfürchtig bei der Fraktion Warsong-Vorhut. 
Konnte dann als 19er mit dem Wappenrock rumlaufen ^^ 
Naja, das war bevor die Realmpools eingeführt wurden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Heute kann man das Ding kaufen ...


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2008)

1. Ony gelegt**Onyxias Hort**
2 Raggi gekillt**Mc**
3Hakkar gekillt**Zul Gurrub**
4 Ruinen von Ahn Qiraj
5 BWL**leider nur bis zu Dreschbringer sind da alle krepiert und hatten danach keine lust mehr**


das wahren meine schonsten erlebnise in wow


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (14. Januar 2008)

Mhmm... Größer Erfolg in WoW.Würd sagen das leveln auf Stufe 60 und dann das erste mal in Molten Core stehen.Ja , das waren noch Zeiten vor BC.


----------



## Thagol (14. Januar 2008)

Jo ich schließe mich meinen Vorgängern an, jeder gelegte Boss in einer Raidinstanz ist ein neuer Höhe Punkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Desweiterem habe ich gestern meine 20.Fraktion auf ehrfürchtig gepimmt vorm Raid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealLichKing (14. Januar 2008)

Epic Flugmount gekauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0X (14. Januar 2008)

Mit meinem damals noch 19er pala einen 1k holy light crit zu machen x]

(non pvp, twink)


----------



## simion (14. Januar 2008)

Level 54 mein main sonntag^^und mit 52 58iger Gegner allein besiegt


----------



## Elauriel (14. Januar 2008)

Es gibt jeden Tag immer wieder kleine Höhepunkte bei mir :-) 
(ein neues Haustier oder so :-) )
Aber mein schönster Höhepunkt/Augenblick seit BC war erst gestern. Wir haben Kara an einem abend komplett clear :-) in 5 Stunden (mit kleinen pausen zwischendurch). Bei Nightbane und Nethergergroll waren wir vorher erst 1mal :-) 

LG

EL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malabaschock (14. Januar 2008)

naja für andere heutzutage schon nichts tolles mehr aber für mich lvl 60 erreicht zuhaben =)


----------



## soccer1990 (14. Januar 2008)

Hm der größte Moment keine Ahnung...
Ich find nicht alle Raidbosse machen Spaß, damals so Sachen wie Attumen Moroes etc fand ich nicht so toll.
Pre BC auf jeden Fall Ony, die im ersten Kill meinen T2 Helm dabei hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und definitiv auch der Hakkar Firstkill nach zu vielen Versuchen war was besonderes.
In BC war es mein erster Nightbane Kill, obwohl der Sack meine Brust noch nich fallengelassen hat und ich mit ner Pala Brust von Marken rumrennen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dazu kommt dann der noch gar nicht so alte Void Firstkill, der mich im Enrage nochmal schnell killen musste bevor die DDs ihn runtergekriegt hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja die Schultern sind süß ^^
Und als Deff zwei Wochen auf Off zu skillen und in der Zeit den Großteil des Epic Greifen zu erfarmen, der Greif zeigt, dass es sich gelohnt hat.

Wobei der beste Moment der gewesen sein muss, an dem ich mich entschieden habe, einen Deff- Krieger zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <3


----------



## ascha1 (14. Januar 2008)

Mein größter Erfolg war im Moment als ich das 1. Mal mein Pala Epic-Mount bestiegen habe.^^

Weiter bin ich leider noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Easheron (14. Januar 2008)

ich hab zwar keine äpixx, aber ich hab spaß am spiel

think about it


----------



## Terriom (14. Januar 2008)

Mein größter Erfolg war lvl 70. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist zwar fast normal das jeder 70 ist, aber wenn mann mal überlegt was mann für eine Zeit in einen 70er char reinstecken muss, finde ich einen 70er haben an sich, schon ziemlich klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuxxi (30. Januar 2008)

als ich endliche 70geworden bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spageltarzan (30. Januar 2008)

hab nicht alles gelesen aber was solls:
*Denke der größte erfolg von jedem, also egal ob ich, ob du, oder ob sonst wer, ist es, so zu sein wie man ist... ganz egal ob ingame oder rl.*
sicher auch die raiderfolge, aber letzteres hätte man nicht ohne das fettgedruckte geschafft!


----------



## Luice (30. Januar 2008)

Kel Thuzad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kennyxd (30. Januar 2008)

der dolch vom prinzen für meinen mage^^


----------



## teroa (30. Januar 2008)

illi im dreck liegen sehen


----------



## Moonnight@Blackrock (30. Januar 2008)

ganz klar: luci down!

mann war das ne stimmung in nem neuen raid den 1st boss zu killn.... unersetzbar


----------



## Tanknix (30. Januar 2008)

Spageltarzan schrieb:


> hab nicht alles gelesen aber was solls:
> *Denke der größte erfolg von jedem, also egal ob ich, ob du, oder ob sonst wer, ist es, so zu sein wie man ist... ganz egal ob ingame oder rl.*
> sicher auch die raiderfolge, aber letzteres hätte man nicht ohne das fettgedruckte geschafft!




/sign und amen


----------



## Dannie (30. Januar 2008)

2vs 2 arena solo gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HEXER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na ja das waren auch 2 bo0ns


----------



## Thranduilo (30. Januar 2008)

Kael down!^^

ganz klare sache
und jetzt hyal


----------



## Underworldin (30. Januar 2008)

kel´thuzad server firstkilll....
un jetzt illidari council kill(PARDYYYYYYYY im TS xD)


----------



## DirtyCrow (30. Januar 2008)

Ich habe keine "größten Erfolge", nur einige denkwürdige Momente

-zum ersten Mal durchs dunkle Portal schreiten
-Hogger mim Palatwink solo firsttry und das auf Stufe 11
-mein erstes 70er Epic (Klinge des Unerwiederten aus Kara)
-das erste Mal auf einem Flugmount
-beim Prinzen dreimal hintereinander bei 1-2% wipen (im Nachhinein kann man drüber lachen)
-langsam beim Multiboxing den Dreh rauskriegen


----------



## Butchero (30. Januar 2008)

Auf jedenfall als ich lvl 70 wurde.
Raiderfolge sind für mich 2. Rangig.


----------



## Zenti (30. Januar 2008)

meine meine schönsten WoW Momente:
1. das erste mal Thunderaan legen, wo unser MT dann das schwert bekommen hat.
2. Razorgore nach 2 Monaten wipen legen.
3. servertransfer meines schurken zu meiner stammgilde hin


----------



## Silaz Frostwolf (30. Januar 2008)

Erstmal des lvl 67 und dann hab ich damals nach 2 runs des 1h Epic Schwert im Tempel gedroppt und höher gewürfelt wie der tank 

xD hier der link no

http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=10847


----------



## Varek Varsson (30. Januar 2008)

Mit meiner alten Hordengilde einige First kills auf dem Server hingelegt bevor es BC gab.

1.Ragna
2.Ony
3.Nef
4. minibosse wie hakkar oder die 4 drachen vor den portalen oder world bosse.

wenn ich so nachdenke haben wir eigentlich sogut wie alles entweder first kill am server gehabt oder zumindest first kill auf hordenseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DAS WAREN NOCH ZEITEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bibidiehexe (30. Januar 2008)

Nach 12 Monaten raiden Archi Down =D Kael gelegt -> MH pre fertig Archi gegangen und bam im 5. try gelegt!
noch 6 bosse dann sind wir durch (8-12h raiden pro woche)


----------



## Realcynn (30. Januar 2008)

mein größter erfolg bisher heute erste mal karaclear mit nur 1 wipe beim prinzen (der drecksack hatte noch 1%) dann secound try down^^


----------



## Jembon (30. Januar 2008)

Netherrochen und Netherdrachen, sowie das Ingiflugmount (wird auch gleich das schnelle sein, übermorgen oder so....), aber erst 2mal kara.... einmal bis moroes und einmal bis theater^^

naja, aber das wichtigste an allem und der grösste erfolg: ich habe noch spass am spiel^^


----------



## $oul-Re@per (30. Januar 2008)

größte Erfolg...war auch noch pre-bc
zum einen das nach neugründen der gilde bwl nach 3 IDs clear war.
zudem war ich der erste hunter auf seiten der horde mit ashkandi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. Januar 2008)

vor 1 1/2 jahren angefangen wow zu zocken und imemr noch keinen 70 zu haben^^ btw nach nem halben jahr hab ichs auf 30 geschaft^^
wenn ich aber alle lvl meiner chars zusammrechne wartet 67+32+37+32+32+33+3+41+43+28+30(so 1-10nerchars^^)

macht  345 lvl hab ich im spiel schon gemacht ne leistung finde ich.     who can touch this?^^


----------



## Silverquest (30. Januar 2008)

hmmz....


Die Firstkills von Kael´thas und Lady Vashj waren einfach einrichtig geiles gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (30. Januar 2008)

meine komplettes defias set  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scarloc. (30. Januar 2008)

Nef down zu kriegen und seinen Kopf zu kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als mein Hunter auf 60 noch endlich full epic war


----------



## Fâllen (30. Januar 2008)

ja  also  nightbane war auf 1 %alle tod  und ich  switch um und  kill ihn mit einem moonfire ^^ war echt geil und jezz bin ich komplett kara eq


----------



## Dudeman (30. Januar 2008)

über 2k +heal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (30. Januar 2008)

Meine:
-Neue Gilde aufgebaut
-Meine ersten Raids als Raidleader meiner eigenen Raidgilde hinter mich gebracht
-Full Epic (außer ein Schmuck)
-mein Netherdrache

---> nicht so der Hit aber in Ordnung


----------



## kintaroohe (31. Januar 2008)

Mal endlich aufgehört verschwenderisch zu sein xD
somit 5k Gold gefarmed Epic-Mount geholt ...
Jetzt flieg ich mim Netherdrachen durch die Weltgeschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Momohexe (31. Januar 2008)

meine ersten 75 heroischmarken zum meine hose kaufen^^


----------



## Cynyra (31. Januar 2008)

Hmm, das ist gar nicht so einfach zu entscheiden.... für mich eher die emotional am aufregendsten Sachen:

Raid: als wir Pre-BC zum 1. Mal nach zahlreichen erfolglosen Versuchen endlich diesen dicken Anub-Käfer in Naxx umgekugelt haben... was war das für ein Geschreie und Gekreische damals im TS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... es sind noch einige Bosse danach umgefallen, aber so..wars irgendwie nie wieder

Solo: zwar sehr unkonventinell, aber hier wohl die "Abholung" des Worgwelpen ganz allein aus der LBRS mit meiner Holy/Disc-Priesterin.... die war da zwar schon 70, aber das 1/3 dmg von der Heilung gabs da noch nicht....was hab ich da gezittert, bin geschlichen, von den dussligen Spinnen dann doch entdeckt worden etc. .... 3 Mal gestorben, davon das letzte Mal ca. 1 sec nach dem Einfangen.... geschwitzt, weiter gezittert und für den Abend tot... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Emotion pur.....

Cyn

PS: und dieser kleine Wauwi wird nie....niemals und nochmal nie gegen irgend ein anderes Viech eingetauscht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robin1993 (31. Januar 2008)

bei mir war das ich fast der erste auf dem sever war der gans gladi2 voll hatte und jetzt fast gladi3 und den netherdrachen alls ersten auf dem sever gehabt


----------



## Hoiza (31. Januar 2008)

Habs geschafft den Server down zu kriegen in meiner 3. WoW woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bjoerng (31. Januar 2008)

ganz klar,dass ich es geschafft habe,von diesem spiel loszukommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zumindest hauptsächlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thamann (31. Januar 2008)

Mein größter erfolg war mit lvl 60
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=18348

Und letztens erst in 1 id 2 t4 teile bekommen^^


----------



## Hamstax (31. Januar 2008)

erster down beim prinz
das war ein kampf unglaublich ^^ bei 3% stirbt der tank und am ende stehen noch 2 mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber er war tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominanz (31. Januar 2008)

in WoW-Classic:
hmmmm glaube damals nef down
yo das war schon cool den encounter mal gemacht zu haben
is einfach nen sehr geiles event 

in BC: 
würde mal spontan sagen epic flugreitskill


----------



## Qilin (31. Januar 2008)

Erfolge in WoW....naja.....Erfolg finde ich irgendwie verkehrt.


PVE:

Besonders hatte ich mich über den siegreichen Kampf gegen Kael'thas gefreut, der leider fast nur noch als Trash anzusehen ist, wenn man nicht mehr so rumgimped und die Taktik einmal drauf hat. Aber der erste Kill war doch klasse.
Momentan haben wir fast Hyjal und Black Temple clear, was mich auch irgendwie stolz macht, da wir die zweite Alli-Gilde auf dem Server sind, die das gesehen hatte.

PVP:

Im PvP waren es ganz andere Situationen, die mir gefallen haben. Zum einen die Belagerungen der Hordlerstädte, die zwar verteidigt wurden, allerdings nicht erfolgreich, da die 70er sich einfach nicht koordinieren konnten, trotz Gruppe.
Weiterhin fand ich das zu geil, als ich im PvE-Gear (bin Healschami) mit nem PvE-Def-Tank Crossroads belagert hatte und wir da alles kleinmetzeln konnten. Nachdem dann ettliche 70er ankamen um die Opfer zu rächen, hagelte es endlich Ehrenpunkte. So habe ich im PvE-Gear gegen 5 70er und zahlreiche 60+ (Rest zählt eh nicht), geschafft erfolgreich zu sein und viel viel Ehre zu sammeln. Beim wiederbeleben dann trotz verminderter Ausdauer das Gleiche noch und nöcher. Schlussendlich rief allerdings der Raid dann doch. War allerdings lustig, obwohl die anderen Spieler einfach nur sehr schlecht waren. Also nen Jäger, der meine Totems nicht kaputt macht und nicht weiss, was ein Arkaner Schuss ist. Naja LoooooooL.
Aber war eben lustig.

Mit meinem Twink hatte ich auch was lustiges gehabt, denn ein 70er Mage hatte versucht mich zu killen, weil ich bin ja schliesslich Lowie und der hatte S1-Gear. Schlussendlich gab er aber Ehre, denn gekonnte Erdungstotems, sowie mein Ingikram brachten den Mage zum Erliegen. Und das gerade einmal mit Level 60.
Der Fehler des Mages war, mich zu unterschätzen. Schliesslich war mein Char fast komplett enchantet und hatte daher nicht mehr den Titel: Onehit. Und als seine Pyros weggeerdet wurden, verlor er die Konzi und ich hab ihn weggecritet und beim casten hat er sich meine Granaten eingefangen, oder ein Erdschock.
An dieser Stelle hat wohl (Eigenlob stinkt, ich weiss) Skill über Equipment gesiegt.


----------



## zificult (31. Januar 2008)

also in WoW eindeutig der eintritt nach outland. Generell auf WoW bezogen, dass"Maultot" machen eines Buffed Moderators 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Gorben (31. Januar 2008)

Mein Größter Erfolg war eine Gilde zu finden bei der ich mich schon seit Jahren pudelwohl fühle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (31. Januar 2008)

mein grösster Erfolg war HdZ2 geschafft zu haben....war da ca.15 mal drin und immer mit randomgruppen,die halt nicht aufeinander abgestimmt waren...dazu kam das ich als Gelegenheitsspieler nich so das gute Equip hatte und als Healer 2-3 mal selbst die Niederlage verbockt habe und wir nie mit ts gemacht haben,weil immer einer meinte er hat kein Kopfhörer,Micro kaputt,pc laggt mit ts,etc......
dann beim letzten Versuch hat einer alle genau eingewiesen über TS und siehe da...war eigentlich ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man war ich froh das geschafft zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
tja,Kommunikation hilft schon echt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagefan (31. Januar 2008)

Mein größter Erfolg war als ich mit meinem 60er Schurken, durch overheal eines nicht so gut equipten Paladin Kelidan den Zerstörer getankt und überlebt hab nach dem die anderen 3 Gruppenmembers gestorben waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (er hatte bei meinem Tankbeginn noch etwa 60%)


----------



## Fauzi (31. Januar 2008)

Schurken sind eh die besten Tanks ;> *lach


----------



## StolenTheRogue (31. Januar 2008)

4 70er
das ich ne neue kara/gruulraid gegründet hab und wir trotz schlechtem equip einiger spieler in der 2ten id den prinz down hatten und alle jubelten das wäre der verdienst der tollen leitung
Und das schwert des blutmagens von gruul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geiles teil


----------



## Aerlinn (31. Januar 2008)

Die größten Erfolgserlebnisse in WoW waren für mich eigentlich immer die Firstkills der Endbosse in den großen Raidinstanzen. Vor BC Ragnaros und Nefarian und nun Lady Vashj und Kael'thas. Die Kämpfe waren alle unheimlich spannend, besonders der gegen Nefarian (bei ca. 20% ist der Maintank gestorben, haben's aber trotzdem noch geschafft), und das Jubeln im TS nach so einem Firstkill ist einfach toll. ^^


----------



## Fert23 (31. Januar 2008)

Mein größter Erfolg ist und bleibt mein Schamane (naja ok und die anderen 3 70er).
Naja und mein rang 10 mit einer Wsg-Stammgruppe als es zu diesem Zeitpunkt 4 Stamms in ab gab, das gab es aber noch only Realmbg´s.
 Mein größter Arenerfolg war, thevash zu besiegen^^, ne das war als ich einen Hexer mit null Mana 80% hp (er hatte 100%hp und rund 40% noch) noch tod zu kriegen. Dauerte zwar 12 min der Kampf noch aber ich hab es geschafft und haben 18 Punkte dafür bekommen. 

RESTSCHAMI FTW

MFG Fert


----------



## leandrar (31. Januar 2008)

mit 60 Rang 14 und Naxx fast bis zum endboss waren die größten erfolge


----------



## Antika-Madmortem (31. Januar 2008)

mein größter erfolg is der momentanen progress mit meiner gilde. hyjal clear und bt 4 bosse down. dauert nichmehr lang bis auch die letzten fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (31. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Größter Erfolg? 3 Überschläge beim feindlichen Gnom Hexenmeister als er starb.




War er afk?^^
***************back2topic***
Der schnelle Einzug zu Lady Vashj und hoffentlich auch bald aufn Mount Hyjal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (31. Januar 2008)

MEin größter erfolg war ganz klar ... meine neue freundinn in wow zu finden hab ich mich vielleicht gefreut... jetz sin wir nen monat zusammen und ich bin überglücklich^^ was sonst noch hmmmmmmmm... meine zwei teufelsstahllangschwerter und das gladi set^^


----------



## Burzum (31. Januar 2008)

ich war damals vor bc einmal mc und hab sofort 2 t1teile bekommen xD


----------



## Cerboz (31. Januar 2008)

Mein größter erfolg war das ich mitm Nachtelf 7 Saltos hintereinander geschafft hab ohne mich zu übergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein es war als ich zum 1. Mal ein blaues teil an hatte.. da hab ich mich abgefreut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oan (31. Januar 2008)

Mein größter Erfolg war noch zu den guten alten Zeiten in ZG  bei meinem 1. ZG run hat mein Pala den Raptor bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da war ich richtig Happy. Jetzt regt er mich nur noch auf   wackelt viel zu viel und wenn man in ner Stadt ist schreiben einen 30 Leute an woher der ist -.-   Und natürlich der Netherdrache für meinen Mage  2 Tage die 5000g gefarmt und in 4 Tagen durch ein haufen glück mit den Eiern den Drachen gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Januar 2008)

erster lvl 3 char^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilyn (31. Januar 2008)

70 zu sein xD und danach die lust an dem char zu verlieren xD

macht das mal nach^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewa (31. Januar 2008)

I killed Gilnid!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thamann (31. Januar 2008)

Devilyn schrieb:


> 70 zu sein xD und danach die lust an dem char zu verlieren xD
> 
> macht das mal nach^^
> 
> ...



Hab ich mit meinem Krieger geschaf,t hab dann nen Mage angefangen und hab da auch die lust verloren und spiel jetzt wieder den Krieger, jetzt hab ich nen t4-t5 equipten Mage und nen t4 equipten Krieger und komme nicht weiter xD


----------



## Thimment (31. Januar 2008)

Devilyn schrieb:


> 70 zu sein xD und danach die lust an dem char zu verlieren xD
> 
> macht das mal nach^^
> 
> ...


Nachgemacht Krieger auf 70 gemacht und in Kara rein und dann die lust verloren.
Und dann mitem Schami angefangen.


----------



## TvP1981 (31. Januar 2008)

hatte gestern nen großen Erfolg.

Nachdem wir Zul'Farak als komplette Gruppe begonnen hatten, sind uns der Maintank und der Heiler weggelaufen. Also wir zu dritt, 3 Mages 1x45, 2x46 (alle Gnome 2xIce 1xFeuer) haben damit noch und das ohne wipe ne ganze Menge gerissen. Unter anderem 4rer Gruppen Mobs downgekloppt und und den kleinen Boss gelegt.

schön war zudem, dass die Instanz 3 RAR-Mobs zu finden waren.

alle Macht den Gnomen->die Dämitschgeilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (31. Januar 2008)

310% Netherdrache


----------



## Ciliu (31. Januar 2008)

Mein größter Erfolg?

einer Randomgruppe klar gemacht zu haben,
das man nicht 10k aggro instant antanken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bitte ernstnehmen!*


----------



## ~jôkêr~ (31. Januar 2008)

Illidan down bekommen :-)


----------



## Seryma (31. Januar 2008)

meine größten erfolge:

hab grubenlord alleine gekillt
full epic
lvl 70 erreicht^^

der allergrößte:

jedesmal wenn ich mir nen neuen char mach freu ich mich mehr als wenn der char lvl 70 wird XD


----------



## sirenia (31. Januar 2008)

mein grösster erfolg is schon lange her  das war in bwl nef zu legen nach mehren trys  .. und und später das t2 voll zu bekommen     leider viel zu lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (31. Januar 2008)

ganz klar: mein erstes mount^^ hab dafür 3tage lang gefarmt.... und dann einen ast gefreut als ich gemerkt hab das ich nur ca. 70g anstatt der mühsam erfarmten 100g blechen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

ach ja... als ich zusammen mit nem Kollgegen das arathibecken klargemacht hab. alle posten auf hordi seite.
dann schöner rundgang, dann die schmiede. und siehe da: Die horde hat mit 1999 ressis verloren^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach ja und als ich mal 4hordis (da war ich 48 und die waren alle 53) gekillt hab, ok die waren afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . aber trotzdem


----------



## Zultharox (31. Januar 2008)

Kaladial schrieb:


> meine 9 70er...



:O


Mein schönster Moment war als mein erster Char 40 wurde^^

Der größte Erfolg überhaupt auf den ich immer noch Erfolgslos hoffe, ist den Tiger aus ZG zu bekommen^^


----------



## Ciliu (31. Januar 2008)

> ach ja und als ich mal 4hordis (da war ich 48 und die waren alle 53) gekillt hab, ok die waren afk  . aber trotzdem



wielang hast du gebraucht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scelen (31. Januar 2008)

bei mir wars als ich nach dem 20. mal wk den verheerer bekommen hab xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Excelsor KdT (31. Januar 2008)

Das erstellen meines Charakters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeadmaster (31. Januar 2008)

Der schönste moment war früher jeder raid tag zg, aq , bwl etc. natürlich mein t2 ganz kla aber das zusammen sein und boss kills miteinander zu teilen ist ein hammer gefühl ich kann mich noch errinnern wo wir das erste ma Neff gelegt haben uh war das ein grölen im ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja the good old times.

Naja nun kommen wir zum schlechtestem moment in meiner wow laufzeit die auflösung meiner raid =(

und nu naja ich find keine mehr shit happens 

mitlerweile hab ich 3 70iger und das is ätzend wenn man nur einen relativ gut equipten char hatt der fast komplett episch is.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hoffen das ich bald wieder ne raid finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Peace 

Undead


----------



## Ryan_Garn (31. Januar 2008)

First Kill Ragnaros damals und als ich meine Schurken T2 Schultern bekommen habe.


----------



## Svenaldo (31. Januar 2008)

joa... 
mein größter erfolg...
ich wurde von zwei 70er Tempel von atal hakkar (wie auch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gezogen und da droppte 
Großdrachenruf http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10847...
boa hab ich mich gefreut!!!
und ich war noch nichma darauf aus dis teil zu bekommen^^


----------



## Vinnie (31. Januar 2008)

Mein erster Erfolg... meine erste Aufladekarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die hängt bis Dato noch bei mir im Wohnzimmer in nem Bilderrahmen ^^


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2008)

Mein bisher größter erfolg war mein mount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und 2 level danach schon wieder 100g zu haben^^
und ich bin so oft nach zul farrak gegangen bis ich das epic 2handschwert hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://wow.buffed.de/?i=9372 das hier mein ich


----------



## Fonzi (31. Januar 2008)

als ich mir nach langen warten endlich 
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28439 gebaut hab ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoidu (31. Januar 2008)

Orker schrieb:


> Ganzer Server hat mich auf Ignore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wieso denn??


----------



## Hoidu (31. Januar 2008)

Mein gröster erfolg war (lol tönt etwas blöd xD) als ich zum ersten mal die brennende Stadt Stratholme betrat und am Schluss Baron Totenschwur legte... UND das alles in BC^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luanna (31. Januar 2008)

5 Netherminenhetzer in weniger als 60min Abbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokix (31. Januar 2008)

Ein Gm mir das erste mal richtig geholfen hat... man was das schwer 30min chatten.


----------



## Traklar (31. Januar 2008)

Kel Thuzad zu legen knapp 1 Woche nach Nihilium und als erster in meiner Gilde Epic Mount in 3 Tagen von 100g auf 5200g gefarmt zu haben


----------



## WolsraiN (31. Januar 2008)

Mein erster SSC und TK run, da war ich richtig happy


----------



## hunter22 (31. Januar 2008)

mhmm mein größter erfolg naja
also als ich mein flugmount bekommen hatte da hab ich mich gefreut wie so ne irrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (31. Januar 2008)

Mein größter Erfolg war (auch wenns blöd klingt) Stufe 40 zu erreichen und ENDLICH reiten zu können^^.


----------



## Lókatius (31. Januar 2008)

Naja bin noch recht Jung in meiner WoW Karriere

Da war es aufjeden Fall als ich mir nach dieser 30-40 Strecke *kotz* endlich das Mount kaufen konnte und nun bald die Scherbenwelt betreten kann...


----------



## ascha1 (31. Januar 2008)

mein pala epic-mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toni4444 (31. Januar 2008)

Mein größter Erfolg:Zum ersten Mal Kara,hatte früher nie Zeit,und das war so geil ;-)


----------



## badwarlock (31. Januar 2008)

strath ds zu 2t auf 60 (mit hunter & hexer)
zh hero vorm ersten nurf mit noch 20min zeit am ende (vor der ersten hinrichtung)

http://huntermorga.dreipage.de/


und atm in hdz3 und bt rumgimpen^^


----------



## Seratos (31. Januar 2008)

Hm, würd mal sagen Nightbane direkt beim 2ten versuch down als ich dem das erste mal gegenüber stand, und in ZA die ersten 2 Bosse down^^
naja bin halt kein imba raider, aber stolz auf meine erfolge =)


----------

